# Lost my Odie Friday



## rbstoops (Aug 31, 2009)

Odie came into my life 8 1/2 years ago. I told my wife that I wish that I had a dog that I could call my own. I love the dogs that we have but you can tell that they favor my wife and I was okay with that because she's a homemaker and is home most everyday. At night she would have 3 dogs in her lap while I would be all alone in my chair. Sometimes I would tease her about how I had my whole chair to myself, I didn't know what I was missing. Odie got saved from a kill shelter just moments before he was to be put down and my wife was able to adopt him and from that moment on he was always by my side. I got my lap dog but I also got a friend, companion, work buddy. I own my business and he went to work with me everyday, never called in sick but helped me get through some days when I was feeling like not going to work. I sit here now at my desk, first day back from the holiday and his 3 beds are empty, his toys that we played with are still in the floor were we left them Wednesday afternoon and although I'm sadden and hurt I have so many great memories.
Odie, you are greatly, greatly missed!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Odie, what a cute little guy.

My thoughts are with you during this sad time. 

Godspeed Odie.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. It's hard to see those empty spots.


----------



## Terri70 (Nov 2, 2005)

RIP Odie! I know you miss him.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to hear about Odie, I know how hard it is but I also happy that you got to find your best buddy

Rest In Peace Odie


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So sorry about cute Odie. Looks like he was a great helper at work.
Wishing you peace...


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was lucky to have been loved by you.


----------



## rbstoops (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone.
I know why it hurts so much is because he gave me so much love and joy. I have so many great memories over the 8 years that I'll never forget and I know that he had a great life with me and my family. Because of him I know I'll go through it again and again.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rb*

RB

I am so very sorry to read about Odie!! I KNOW my Smooch and Snobear have greeted him at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost your sweet companion. Run free Odie


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss of Odie. He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry for your loss....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Im so sorry. Thinking if you, I know how hard it is 
Run free sweet Odie x


----------

